# Thought about powerlifting....



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Over the past few months I recently have been struggling to find a routine that I enjoy and that I stick too. Partly the reason could be because I cannot decide whether I want to focus on powerlifting sort of routine or bodybuilding routine. I have done 531, PPL, 5 day split, 4 day split, upper lower etc.

I have recently stuck with a simple 4 day split that I prefer:

Chest and Triceps

Back and Biceps

Legs

Shoulders and abs

However, exercises wise I cannot decide what to add in etc to ensure I am training for both strength and size. Wondered if somebody could give some advice on where to look for a routine that fits in with what I have said. I have been training for several years now but just frustrated at the minute.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Look in the workouts section on www.muscleandbrawn.com there's plenty for every goal on there.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I was thinking something like:

Chest and Triceps

Bench Press 3x3

Incline DB Press 4x8-10

Inc Flies 3x10-12

Dips 4x8-10

Rope Pushdowns 3x10-12

Back and Biceps

Deadlifts 3x3

BOR 4x8-10

Pull ups 4x10-12

Barbell Curls 4x8-10

Hammer Curls 3x10-12

Legs

Squats 3x3

Leg Press 4x8-10

SLDL 4x8-10

Lunges/Leg Extensions 3x10-12

Calf Raises 4x10-12

Shoulders and Abs

OHP 3x3

Side Raises 4x8-10

Rear Delt 4x8-10

Hanging Legs Raises 3xFailure

Weighted Crunches 4x8-10

I thought sticking to main compound lifts with a little isolation. Would people alter anything based on my goals?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't see anything wrong with that although personally on back day I'd swap pull ups for close grip pull downs and hammer curls for single arm rows


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

benno_2010 said:



> Don't see anything wrong with that although personally on back day I'd swap pull ups for close grip pull downs and hammer curls for single arm rows


Thanks mate, do you think my routine is okay for gaining strength as well as size if I monitor my progression and if I stall on 3x3 to drop the weight slightly and work back up to hopefully break through the plateau? Any particular reason to swap them exercises?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Thanks mate, do you think my routine is okay for gaining strength as well as size if I monitor my progression and if I stall on 3x3 to drop the weight slightly and work back up to hopefully break through the plateau? Any particular reason to swap them exercises?


No probs! If you concentrate on the compounds for strength related gains or. 5x5; 3x3 etc and follow that protocol then no reason why it shouldn't work - iv done something similar in the past and it worked well

The reason id swap them is to improve back development - rows and close grip are better then or the pull ups in the world (so I believe anyway and had found myself) and I seem to benefit more from less direct work on bi-ceps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chest and Triceps

Bench Press 8x3

Incline DB Press 4x15

Inc Flies 3x15

Dips 8x failure

Back and Biceps

Deadlifts 8x3

BOR 4x15

Pull ups 4xfailure close grip

Barbell Curls 4x15

Hammer Curls 3x15

Legs

Squats 8x3

Leg Press 4x20

glute ham raise 5 x failure

Calf Raises 4x25

Shoulders and Abs

OHP 8x3

Side Raises 4x15

face pulls 4x15

Hanging Legs Raises 3xFailure

Weighted Crunches 4xfailure

keep the fluff light


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

do as ewen says spot on


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> do as ewen says spot on


Which one is Ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> Which one is Ewen?


 :whistling:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> :whistling:


I take it, its you. I do like the set up of that routine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> I take it, its you. I do like the set up of that routine


correct , keep the assistance as exactly that and use an oly style squat .

where i put failure it`s not complete failure but to form failure .


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> correct , keep the assistance as exactly that and use an oly style squat .
> 
> where i put failure it`s not complete failure but to form failure .


I have not got GHR machine/equipment but I could do reverse hyper extensions and slow down the negative?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> I have not got GHR machine/equipment but I could do reverse hyper extensions and slow down the negative?


if there is a lat pulldown you can use that, just hook your heels under the pads with your shins on the seat and fall away from the machine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> I have not got GHR machine/equipment but I could do reverse hyper extensions and slow down the negative?


as below



RowRow said:


> if there is a lat pulldown you can use that, just hook your heels under the pads with your shins on the seat and fall away from the machine


you can lower the smiths bar down add weight and use that for the ankles , place knees on a bosa ball or hoodie , just gotta improv


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

My Legs are in bits after yesterday. Struggling to walk today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> My Legs are in bits after yesterday. Struggling to walk today


what did you do ?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

What you suggested

8x3 Squats

4x20 Leg Press

5xFailure GHR

4x25 Calf raises

Plus first leg session since Christmas as I had the period off.

Shoulders tonight because I couldn't get in this morning when I usually train.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> what did you do ?


Love the routine btw. Just hope I get stronger


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> Love the routine btw. Just hope I get stronger


just be sensible with the increases , 2.5kg upper 5kg lower weekly , if you begin to stall take a deload week 50% on all lifts and start where you left off the week after .

or

go from 8x3 to 7x4 6x5 6x6 then increase weight and start at 8x3 again .


----------



## darrenx (Sep 19, 2014)

i quite fancy starting power lifting as i love seeing PB's getting smashed! dunno if id prefer it over bodybuilding though


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I've changed from bb to PL and its the best thing ive ever done.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> just be sensible with the increases , 2.5kg upper 5kg lower weekly , if you begin to stall take a deload week 50% on all lifts and start where you left off the week after .
> 
> or
> 
> go from 8x3 to 7x4 6x5 6x6 then increase weight and start at 8x3 again .


When deloading, would you later the weight on the assistance work or just the main 8x3?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> When deloading, would you later the weight on the assistance work or just the main 8x3?


everything mate , it`s to simulate a week off but by doing something as most hate a week off .


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Bench Press 8x3
> 
> ...


this 8x3 is king. when i start to plateau with 8x3 you can try switching to 5x3 with an AMRAP @ 60% for a few weeks, deload then rinse and repeat.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Also gonna steal that routine to use in a few months

Give it a week and I'll be stronger than Ewen with a bigger sock.....


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

what are the benefits of this 8x3 over say 5x5 ?

better for strength gains?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> what are the benefits of this 8x3 over say 5x5 ?
> 
> better for strength gains?


rough guidelines

3 reps = power

5 reps = strength

8 reps = size

8x3 builds that explosive power , reps should be done fast


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> what are the benefits of this 8x3 over say 5x5 ?
> 
> better for strength gains?


a few i can think of right now:

1) i can handle more weight 8x3

2) same total volume as 5x5

3) technique is better with fewer reps

4) easier to progressively add weight to the bar

5) less chance of injury as i stay tighter ( i.e for heavy sets of 5 on bench i start to loose my arch and tuck around rep 3)

6) more fun


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> rough guidelines
> 
> 3 reps = power
> 
> ...


Thanks guys,

How long would you run that routine for? Or as long as your progressin, stick with it?

(When I ran 5x5 last year I only done for 3 months before switching to a 4 day split.)

Looks good, it is now my new routine for Feb. :thumbup1:



harryalmighty said:


> a few i can think of right now:
> 
> 1) i can handle more weight 8x3
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> a few i can think of right now:
> 
> 1) i can handle more weight 8x3
> 
> ...


form is a big factor for me , if deadlifting form goes from 4th rep onwards .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> How long would you run that routine for? Or as long as your progressin, stick with it?
> 
> ...


i would run it in cycles so you get a mix of rep work and heavy .

6 week cycles seem about right for me but week 1 of every new cycle is tekkers so it`s similar to a deload week .


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> How long would you run that routine for? Or as long as your progressin, stick with it?
> 
> ...


start off at maybe as little as 70 - 75% of your 1RM if you want to stick with it for a while. IMO if you fail switch to a 5x3 with an AMRAP at 60% for a few weeks then deload and start again: for example say you have a 100k 1RM:

week 1:

87.5k 8x3

week 2(fail):

90k 6x3 / 1x2 / 1x1

week 3(switch because of failure):

92.5k 5x3 1xAMRAP @ 60k

week 4

95k 5x3 1xAMRAP @ 60k

week 5 97.5k 5x3 1xAMRAP @ 60k

week 6

deload / test new max.

repeat.

obviously just an example but you get the idea. or as ewen says just switch over to 7x4 and adjust your percentages accordingly. whatever you feel most confident with.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> start off at maybe as little as 70 - 75% of your 1RM if you want to stick with it for a while. IMO if you fail switch to a 5x3 with an AMRAP at 60% for a few weeks then deload and start again: for example say you have a 100k 1RM:
> 
> week 1:
> 
> ...


good post :thumbup1:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> form is a big factor for me , if deadlifting form goes from 4th rep onwards .


yeah around that mark for me too.

OP you thought of pressing 2x per week i.e:

A) bench 8x3 / dips / DB press

B) OHP / CGBP


----------

